
Vim Is the Perfect IDE - ingve
http://coderoncode.com/tools/2017/04/16/vim-the-perfect-ide.html
======
tenken
Correct me if I'm wrong, but this setup doesn't support complex object
parameter/signature completion. Eg in drupal 8 will this provide suggestions
for method signatures ... Or say for Symphony?

Last time I looked at stuff in vim stuff like exercubrent tags only did basic
method listings and current scope awareness...

------
konart
This is not and IDE. At least the article does not have any info about it.
Text editor that can be integrated with some instruments or enhanced by
plugins? Yes. Development environment? Hardly so.

